# La teoria dei sei gradi di separazione



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

_Ieri ascoltando un programma radiofonico è uscita questa teoria che vi riporto qui sotto. 
Il dg concludeva dicendo che visto ognuno di noi è legato ad un altro ipotetico da sei gradi di separazione e quindi probabile che prima o poi si venga a scoprire dell'eventuale amante della moglie o del marito. Se questa teoria è valida per perfetti sconosciuti, tanto lo è di più nella stratta cerchia delle amicizie....
A voi i commenti

Le origini della teoria_Secondo l’ipotesi dei sei gradi di separazione, *ognuno di noi può essere collegato a qualunque altra persona al mondo attraverso una catena di conoscenze non più ampia di cinque individui*. La prima formulazione della teoria non ha in realtà origine scientifica o statistica, ma si ritrova piuttosto in un racconto, intitolato _Catene_, scritto nel 1929 dall’autore ungherese *Frigyes Karinthy*. Nel racconto, si riflette su come «la rapidità con cui si diffondono le notizie e l’utilizzo di mezzi di trasporto sempre più veloci abbia reso il mondo più piccolo rispetto al passato». I protagonisti del racconto provano quindi a capire quante conoscenze sarebbero loro necessarie per entrare in contatto prima con il premio Nobel Selma Lagerlöf, poi con un metalmeccanico della Ford e successivamente ancora con altri individui. Il risultato che emerge da questo esperimento è che *non sono mai necessari più di cinque anelli di una catena per raggiungere la persona ricercata*._L’esperimento di Milgram_A quasi quarant’anni di distanza dalla redazione di _Catene_,* nel 1967* il sociologo americano *Stanley Milgram* mise in pratica un esperimento volto a dare una conferma scientifica alla teoria, da lui battezzata “*teoria del mondo piccolo*”. Milgram scelse alcuni cittadini americani del Midwest, e chiese loro di spedire un pacco a un abitante del Massachussets a loro del tutto estraneo. I partecipanti all’esperimento conoscevano il nome del destinatario e lo Stato dove viveva, ma non l’indirizzo. Fu quindi chiesto di inviare il pacco alla persona di loro conoscenza che ritenessero *avere più probabilità di conoscere il destinatario*. Questa persona avrebbe poi a sua volta eseguito lo stesso compito, fino ad arrivare a consegnare il pacco al destinatario. L’esperimento dimostrò che, *per arrivare al destinatario finale, in tutti i casi ci vollero fra i cinque e i sette passaggi*. La pubblicazione di questi risultati sulla rivista _Psychology Today_ e l’eco che ne derivò portò alla nascita dell’espressione “sei gradi di separazione” come la conosciamo oggi e alla sua rapida diffusione._I sei gradi di separazione nella cultura popolare_Nonostante la comunità scientifica sia scettica riguardo l’effettiva portata della teoria, principalmente a causa del fatto che *il numero di pacchi spediti nell’esperimento di Milgram fosse piuttosto ridotto* e dunque probabilmente *statisticamente insufficiente a dimostrare quanto sostenuto*, il concetto dei sei gradi di separazione divenne in pochi anni molto noto nella cultura popolare. La diffusione della teoria fu senz’altro agevolata prima da *uno spettacolo teatrale* – intitolato proprio “Sei gradi di separazione” –  firmato da John Guare che nel 1990 venne presentato a Broadway e, successivamente, *dall’omonimo film* uscito nel 1993 per la regia di *Fred Schepisi* e con protagonista *Will Smith*._Facebook e i gradi di separazione oggi_Nell’autunno dello scorso anno, alcuni informatici dell’Università degli Studi di Milano insieme ad alcuni colleghi di Facebook, hanno messo a punto un esperimento per *calcolare i gradi di separazione fra gli utenti del social network ideato da Mark Zuckerberg*. Dall’algoritmo sviluppato, è emerso che *in media i gradi di separazione su Facebook sono 3,74: *una cifra molto inferiore rispetto a quanto emerso dagli esperimenti di Milgram. La portata dell’analisi è notevole soprattutto considerando* la vastità del campione preso in esame*: se infatti gli esperimenti condotti negli anni Sessanta non superavano il centinaio di coppie possibili, *la ricerca elaborata su Facebook ne considera circa 65 miliardi*, ossia il numero di rapporti di amicizia presenti sul social media al momento dell’esperimento.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

So di poter arrivare al Presidente della Repubblica o a Obama o Putin in meno di sei passaggi, non so se arriverei al contadino cinese.
Per quanto riguarda le amanti, le conoscevo già prima.


----------



## patroclo (24 Febbraio 2016)

....già .....anni che vivo con quest'idea.


----------



## Spot (24 Febbraio 2016)

Boh. Io non credo di poter arrivare né a Obama né a Putin.
E sinceramente Facebook è un termometro falsato. Io ho tra le amicizie un po' di personaggi pubblici, ma non sono contatti quelli.
È una cosa pubblico/personaggio.


----------



## Nicka (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ieri ascoltando un programma radiofonico è uscita questa teoria che vi riporto qui sotto.
> Il dg concludeva dicendo che visto ognuno di noi è legato ad un altro ipotetico da sei gradi di separazione e quindi probabile che prima o poi si venga a scoprire dell'eventuale amante della moglie o del marito. Se questa teoria è valida per perfetti sconosciuti, tanto lo è di più nella stratta cerchia delle amicizie....
> A voi i commenti


Infatti basta semplicemente tacere su quello che si combina.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh. Io non credo di poter arrivare né a Obama né a Putin.
> E sinceramente Facebook è un termometro falsato. Io ho tra le amicizie un po' di personaggi pubblici, ma non sono contatti quelli.
> È una cosa pubblico/personaggio.


Ci arrivi tramite me :mexican:.

Basta fare politica e attraverso anche un modestissimo consigliere comunale di paese, di grado in grado ci si arriva.


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh. Io non credo di poter arrivare né a Obama né a Putin.
> E sinceramente Facebook è un termometro falsato. Io ho tra le amicizie un po' di personaggi pubblici, ma non sono contatti quelli.
> È una cosa pubblico/personaggio.


È vero
con Twitter è un po' diverso


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci arrivi tramite me :mexican:.
> 
> Basta fare politica e attraverso anche un modestissimo consigliere comunale di paese, di grado in grado ci si arriva.


O conoscere qualuno che faccia politica.

Vale anche andare a votare?
Perchè se è così, se voti il berlusca ti trovi subito in rapporti coll'amico putin.


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti basta semplicemente tacere su quello che si combina.


Dovrebbe essere una regola di vita....


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci arrivi tramite me :mexican:.
> 
> Basta fare politica e attraverso anche un modestissimo consigliere comunale di paese, di grado in grado ci si arriva.


Verissimo, però bisogna, a mio avviso, essere "predisposti" o preparati a vedere o sentire cose molte volte stomachevoli....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

:rotfl:





spleen ha detto:


> O conoscere qualuno che faccia politica.
> 
> Vale anche andare a votare?
> Perchè se è così, se voti il berlusca ti trovi subito in rapporti coll'amico putin.


Ah ah


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Q





brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, però bisogna, a mio avviso, essere "predisposti" o preparati a vedere o sentire cose molte volte stomachevoli....



E combatterle.


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Q
> 
> 
> E combatterle.


Assolutamente si,però onestamente,visto il sistema tentacolare ( a prescindere dalla colorazione politica ) è una battaglia molto ma molto dura. Poi ci sarebbe da parlare sul senso civico dei cittadini,ma qui si aprirebbe una piaga....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Assolutamente si,però onestamente,visto il sistema tentacolare ( a prescindere dalla colorazione politica ) è una battaglia molto ma molto dura. Poi ci sarebbe da parlare sul senso civico dei cittadini,ma qui si aprirebbe una piaga....


Però viene riconosciuta più di quanto si creda.
La maleducazione civica e politica è una piaga e che viene nutrita dai media per bassi interessi e con totale miopia.
Purtroppo abbiamo troppe persone che cercano il vantaggio immediato, incuranti delle conseguenze a lungo termine,


----------

